# Pet shop in the New York, NJ or Connecticut Area



## kenstyles (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi All, 
Does anyone know of a pet shop that carries dart frog and supplies in NY, NJ Connecticut or even Pennsylvania? 

I can't find any except online.


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

kenstyles said:


> Hi All,
> Does anyone know of a pet shop that carries dart frog and supplies in NY, NJ Connecticut or even Pennsylvania?
> 
> I can't find any except online.


Generally I tend to shy away from buying dart frogs from pet stores. Why don't you want to buy them online? If you buy online from a reputable breeder you are much more likely to have sucess with your frogs. Or you could try to find a local hobbiest in your area that has darts available.
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kenstyles (Sep 11, 2013)

the main reason is that I'm setting up a brand new 40 gallon tank and when I'm ready to add frogs it's going to be cold. can't the online places like josh's frogs deliver frogs when it'sccold outside?


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Yes some ship in the winter.

You asked about supplies as well.....supplies can be shipped year round. I tend to get everything I need either online or at hardware stores. Pet stores are overpriced and usually not what I want anyway.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree with the others. Online sources (or a local frog show) are your best option. Pet shops tend to not know exactly what kind of frogs they have or where they came from. If you get frogs from, say, a hobbyist or DB vendor, they will have that info. This is info that you absolutely need.

Also supplies tend to be quite a bit cheaper from the vendors/hobbyists here. Plus, they will know what you need, so, if you have questions they can help you out. 

If you need suggestions, I'm sure many of us would be happy to PM you with our personal favorite sources for frogs and supplies


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.faunanyc.com/

Good people!


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

The Long Island reptile show is October 13th. They should have everything you need.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

You won`t find any Dart Frogs for sale at stores in Connecticut

John


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

just look for the herp shows in your area or close by. New York state has about 3 different venues.


----------



## Harpo (Nov 9, 2012)

When they ship have the vendor put a hold on the package and you can pick it up at your local FedEx hub. That way you won't have to worry (as much) about it sitting out in the cold.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Where are you located? I'm sure some locals would be happy to give you some pointers or get you started out.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Adams pet safari in Chester Nj might have dart frogs. The guy is a genius with tropical fish. Breeds some of his own reptiles. was a pet store in the late 80's early 90s that carried lots of darts. Has a impressive pet store full of fish. something you dont see anymore.


----------

